# Won't go see the Dr. again...



## Bong Puller (Dec 6, 2011)

Well folks just a f.y.i. in hopes to save someone else in the future. 
I have ordered beans only a few times in my life and none in the last few years. But about 5 weeks ago I made an order to Dr. Chronic as I used them years ago and they always came through just fine in breeders packaging. Well I got a nice post card this time, and they will not be coming! I do live in the mid U.S. and my mail goes through the chicago hub which I have heard is the hot spot for getting intercepted  Oh well a waste of 200$ which is not the end of the world, but I was waiting to flip my flower room until I could get my next batch started to stay in cycle.
 I blame it all on the spider mites! I would be fine if I didnt have to tear down and steilize my area lol.
I also have another small order that I made last week, so now I will be waiting for another 3-4 weeks to see if they got taken again!                      
  I guess I will try attitude next time! Does all gear from Attitude come in breeders packaging?
 Maybe I'll just pop some random bagseed for now  
I was really looking foward to my 55 day flowering Raw Diesel!
I am not bagging on the good Dr. because it worked great a few years ago and if not going through chicago hub your prolly still in good shape!


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 6, 2011)

Attitude works great for me, I just order them with the Tshirt and they come in original breeders packs OR you can have them re packed. doesn't matter.


I'm mid US also.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2011)

was the postcard from dr.chonic or customs?


----------



## Bong Puller (Dec 6, 2011)

From customs saying that my beans have been taken it also reads>
"Please note that future attempts to import prohibited substances may result in personal penalties or criminal prosecution"
"Port director of customs chicago"
I also got the orgional Dr. envelope with green tape around it.
This really sucks I'm quite worried and it was a waste of 300$ if my next order gets nabbed! Uhh It's not a good daY!
Bong


----------



## Markers (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear that man. Same thing happened to me last year.  My note didn't mention future attempts. Luckily the bagseed I've been growing is killer.


----------



## Dr.Drow (Dec 12, 2011)

dude that sucks, i hate hearing stories like this, did they even offer stealth delivery? or was it just a bag of beans?.recieving in breeder packs is nice for peace of mind, but i think it may be riskier as its harder to stealth. I never order more than 10 beans at once just incase somthing like this happens. knock on wood ive never had a problem but ive also only used the attitudes site, and they would have resent this order if you used the garenteed shipping, well worth the $, plus my wife loves the tshirts.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 23, 2011)

I ordered some beans from The Single Seed Center and got them all in a week. very stealth package.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Jan 7, 2012)

ya man, my buddy ordered from the Doc and it was a 2 part order i guess. and he got part 2 of 2. but it took like 3-4 months or something crazy like that. and the other part never came.. 

 he gave me the order to germ.. and eventually clone the heck out of. but NONE of the seeds germed.. they were small and pretty light colored. although sometimes the color dont matter. but ya, none popped. pretty sad. 

 Doc has lost alot of customers due to cruddy beans.. and non delivery.. 

Hey Hush, that was the world wide seedbank right? thats kewl if so, i was interested in them.. how was ur germ rate? were they femmed single seeds u got?


----------



## Old Bud (Jan 7, 2012)

I ordered from the doc several times a few years ago and had great service; apparently it has been all downhill since then. The boards are full of horror stories about poor service, lost orders,etc, and I for one will never order from him again.


----------



## lumpcore (Jan 12, 2012)

i too only got part 1 of 2. and they were measly sick looking little things. 4 of 11 germed. 

Attitude, on the other hand, has really delivered. so many free seeds...


----------



## clodhopper (Oct 30, 2012)

Dr. chronic isnt reliable.  Youll get just enough of your orders to keep u ordering but he keeps about 1in 4.

His mailings have been targeted for years and he refuses to change his approach.  I emailed him in 2000 and told him that the customs had his shippping method down and were finding every package.  Today, he still ships the same.    Hes a bad deal.

Possibility of recieving the beans you ordered and paid for?  45%.


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 30, 2012)

cannazon, rizing fast, great service, discreet shipping, great prices & the bomb freebies.
all strains are tested b4 sales & active grow journals on site


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 1, 2012)

Too bad you have to buy seeds before you can join the forum...cant even look up the test grows until you buy. That just doesnt make sense.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 1, 2012)

Never bought from the 'zon but they accepted me for membership. Masybe because a cpl peeps said I was cool, idk :confused2: I'm waiting for them to accept cc's b4 I pull the trigger. But yeah as far as customer support and gj's covering the various new x's, cannazon is pretty cool....

But back to the original issue. For my 1st ever mail seed order I used the Good Dr. and got them but they were far from stealth delivery inversely to how well Attitude mails orders. Only used him once but the order was worth a cpl hundy....plus I got some free Critical Rhino seeds (yet to germ....)

eace:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2012)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Too bad you have to buy seeds before you can join the forum...cant even look up the test grows until you buy. That just doesnt make sense.



:huh: 

I did not have to buy seeds first.

Did have to rejoin the seed sales site once they went to the new format.

Loved it when they took Money Gram. Western Union is ok but a little harder for me to purchase.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 10, 2012)

I used to order from dr chronic quite a bit but then they said would no longet be shipping to the US. I think it was an email they sent out that said that. So since then I havnt even tried to make another order. I recommend Seedbay or Gypsi NirvanaSeed Botique if anybodies looking for a reliable seedbank.


----------

